# 2008 Trek Madone 4.5 BB Cable Guide?



## trekroadie1.5 (Oct 20, 2010)

I found an excellent 2008 Trek Madone 4.5 frameset and i'm upgrading swapping out my 2.3 frame for it. After running the cables, I noticed the front derailleur was not shifting crisp at all. After some investigating, I found the BB cable guide is split on the end where the cable runs through. Does anybody know where to get one of these or is it a Trek dealer only part?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

trek dealer


----------

